# Would it be ok to cut a whisker?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

One of Rubys whiskers grows upwards towards her eye, and when she yawns it touches her eye. I dont want it to start touching her eye while its open, can I cut it off and let it grow back, or is that bad? Its really long and straight, I dont like how close it gets to her eye.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I trim Murph's every week or two, so...yes


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I trim our guys' too when they have a screwy one. Buck's get really long so I trim all of his periodically. I used to shave off my brttany's when I groomed him. Dude's are really short so I don't trim his.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course you can clip them. Dogs in the show ring have theirs cut all the time to make the head look clean.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

It is perfectly fine to clip them. Poodles get theirs shaved pretty much every time they go to the groomer.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Shoot, I'm cutting off my own whiskers at my age. I'd sure do my dogs


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol xellil  Just wanted to make sure before I did it, didnt want to mess up her whiskers or something lol :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Lol xellil  Just wanted to make sure before I did it, didnt want to mess up her whiskers or something lol :tongue:


I know what you mean - you don't want to cut off something like feelers that they need!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kat said:


> One of Rubys whiskers grows upwards towards her eye, and when she yawns it touches her eye. I dont want it to start touching her eye while its open, can I cut it off and let it grow back, or is that bad? Its really long and straight, I dont like how close it gets to her eye.


I don't trim the whiskers on the muzzle at all, but he has a long one above one of his eyes that needs trimming every now and then. He's got quite a few of them and I think they make him look handsome...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree, trim it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup, trim. Sako & Wilson get their whiskers shaved regularly. Sako because he shows, Wilson because he has the craziest whiskers that drive me nuts!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with doing that, especially if it might scratch her eye. It is just a modified hair. 


Now, when I cut off all my cat's whiskers just to f^%$ with her....THAT'S mean. But, she tempts me so....


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

I absolutely love your tag line. ROTFLMAO "My dogs are not spoiled, I am just well trained." Too cute!!!!! Oh, and did I mention it's true too!!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We trim our dogs whiskers regularly.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Trim here too...at least once a month


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would. you don't want anything to scratch her eye....


----------

